

TechSentiment lets you follow Social Sentiment for your favorite Tech stocks - tijsmarkusse
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/06/06/techsentiment-lets-you-follow-social-sentiment-for-your-favorite-tech-stocks/

======
vincentleeuwen
Wondering how much these kinds of sentiment analyses add to the stuff that's
already out there...

~~~
rdalens
Feel it could be a valuable addition, specifically to technical analysis,
confirming reversals etc.

~~~
vincentleeuwen
Yeah that could be pretty cool indeed

------
wkneepkens
Cool concept, when do you expect to expand the service to include further
stocks?

